# West Coast Wahoo/Tuna style



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome video.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

This time of year most of the long range boats out fo san diego are making this type of trips. 

I went on a 5 day long range trip in August on the red rooster 3 and learned how to fish the west coast style of live bait fishing. a sardine and a hook. 

lots of fun when the fish are biting. I pounded a bunch of yellowtail down at Cedros island on that trip plus a half dozen yellowfin. 

It s fun stuff, you should give it a go.

jerry


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

GREAT video! Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------

